# "bildwiederholfrequenz zu hoch" nach Linux installation



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2009)

Moin, hab bei Ubuntu 8.10 x86 und x32 so wie bei Kubuntu 8.10 x86 nach der installation und dem anschließenden erststart des OS von meinem Bildschirm die meldung, dass die Bildwiederholfrequenz zu hoch is... nur Kubuntu x64 funktioniert aber dafür gibts ja kaum treiber...


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Januar 2009)

Treiber gibt es für alle Ubuntu-Derivate gleich viel. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Versionen ist die Desktopoberfläche, der Rest ist 100% gleich. Außerdem brauchst du im allgemeinen eh keine Treiber installieren und solltest das auch nicht tun. Das passiert automatisch oder halbautomatisch mit Nachfrage. Wie du darauf kommst, dass es für das eine oder andere weniger Treiber gibt, ist mir  ein Rätsel. Selbst für i368 und AMD64 (aka x86 und x64, aka x86_32 und x86_64) sind (fast) immer die gleichen Treiber verfügbar, da sie zu 99% freie Software sind und schon mit den ersten 64Bit-CPU für Endverbraucher (MIPS, Alpha: Anfang der 90er) bei Linux auf 64Bit-Kompatibilität geachtet wurde. Also quasi von Anfang an. (Siehe 64-Bit-Architektur ? Wikipedia.) AMD64 wurde sogar vor der Marteinführung (2003) unterstützt (und zwar ab Frühjahr 2002).

Das Problem selbst wird offenbar dadurch verursacht, dass die Auflösungen und Widerholfrequenzen deines Monitors nicht richtig ausgelesen werden. Das kann an schlechter Hardware (Monitor, der das nicht unterstützt, oder Defekt im Videokabel) oder am Grafiktreiber liegen. Da sich der Treiber bei i386 und AMD64 vom Code leicht unterscheidet, würde ich darauf tippen. Du kannst jetzt manuell Werte in eine Textdatei eintragen und deine Ausgabe somit manuell konfigurieren oder einfach zur AMD64-Version greifen. Ich würde dir letzteres Raten, da es quasi nur Vorteile bringt. Der einzige Nachteil, der mir spontan einfällt, ist, dass du die Festplatte nicht in einen 32Bit-Rechner einbauen kannst und die Ubuntu-Installation dann da nutzen. Aber das war es dann wohl fast.


----------



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2009)

Monitor is ein Samsung SyncMaster 940BW der ja eigentlich in seiner klasse net zu den schlechtesten gehört... nur das blöde is halt, für die HD3870, bald HD4850 gabs zummindest vor kurzem, als ich das ganze linux zeugs ausprobiert hab, noch keine treiber.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Januar 2009)

Die Hardware (HD4850) ist ja auch recht neu. Wenn du vor nem halben Jahr probiert hast, kann das durchaus sein, dass es die nur auf der AMD-Seite gab. Da gibt es die aber seit dem Release Tag. (Ich weiß das, weil es das erste Mal war, dass AMD Linux-Treiber auf der Treiber-CD hatte.) Aber mindestens seit August gibt es auch sonst Treiber dafür. Und die sollten auch auf der CD dabei sein. Allerdings gibt es bei der 32Bit-CD von Ubuntu meines Wissens einen Fehler. Ich erinnere mich auf jeden Fall an einen Schwarzen Bildschirm, der mich statt grafischer Oberfläche begrüßt hat. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, tritt der aber nur bei Karten mit PCIe-AGP-Bidge auf. Aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht. Oder es war was mit dem DVI oder Dsub-Port. Auf jeden Fall ist die Kombination nicht all zu häufig.

PS: Ich habe selber eine HD3850 und nutze nur Linux. Mein Bildschirm ist ein SyncMaster 226BW, den ich über DVI angeschlossen habe. Habe mit Ubuntu in jeder Ausführung keine Probeme. Nur unterstützt der AMD-Treiber es nicht, gleichzeitig mit mehreren Leuten an dem PC zu arbeiten. Aber selbst das ist kein Problem, da Linux nen eigenen Treiber mitbringt. Aber den würde ich als Spieler nicht nutzen wollen, da damit die Karte im Moment nicht ausgereizt werden kann.


----------



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2009)

naja also ich habs zummindest damals net geschafft den linux treiber von der AMD hp zu installiern^^

EDIT: ich hab gradma bei amd geguckt, so sah das vor em halben jahr nochnet aus^^


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich brauchst du selber gar nicht nach irgendwelchen Treibern zu suchen. Unter System/Administration/Hardware-Treiber kannst du Ubuntu das automatisch erledigen lassen. Alles was da nicht aufgelistet ist, bekommt automatisch einen Treiber installiert, der alle unterstützten Funktionen bittet.


----------



## dot (7. Januar 2009)

- Xorg beenden (Strg + Alt + Backspace)
- Als root einloggen
- /etc/X11/xorg.conf mit nano/vi oeffnen



> Section "Device"


"Driver" auf "vesa" setzen.




> Section "Screen"


"DefaultDepth" suchen und gucken welche Farbtiefe dort einegstellt ist.
Den Eintrag "Depth" mit der gleichen Zahl suchen und darunter den Mode
auf die richtige Aufloesung einstellen.
z.B.


> Modes	"1024x768"






> Section "Monitor"


Die beiden folgenden Einstellungen auf die Werte aus deinem Monitorhandbuch anpassen.


> HorizSync    xx-xx
> VertRefresh  yy-yy




Danach mal schauen, ob du auf der Konsole mit "startx" ein Bild erhaelst.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Januar 2009)

Das läuft leider nicht mit jeder Distribution genau so. Z.B. starten viele X neu, wenn es per Strg+Alt+Backspace beendet wird. Dann gibt es nicht immer ein Root-Konto und in der xorg.conf steht meist auch kaum noch was drin. Der von dir skizzierte Weg funktioniert zwar (so ähnlich) immer und ist auch eigentlich sehr leicht, aber man muss halt wissen, was man tut. Und da ist es für Einsteiger halt deutlich einfacher, die AMD64-CD zu nehmen. Zumal die ja eh die bessere Wahl ist.

Dass du (als Gentoo-User) auf die direkte Version stehst, ist klar. Ich (als Debian-User) würde es ganau so machen. Aber ein Einsteiger, der Ubuntu nutzen will, braucht für den eigentlich schnelleren Weg meist deutlich länger als  für eine komplette Neuinstallation (die ja im Grunde nichts weiter macht als einen CD-Inhalt auf die Festplatte zu kopieren).


----------



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2009)

du redest von einer CD aber bei meiner graka war keine dabei (bin der 3. besitzer innerhalb von 2 wochen, kann sein dass se einer vergessen hat einzupacken, is aber kein problem bin mit beiden in kontakt) kann ich dann auch den ausm web nehmen?


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Januar 2009)

Wie gesagt: Du brauchst gar keine Treiber-CD und auch keinen aus dem Internet laden. Ubuntu macht das für dich. Auf der Ubuntu-CD ist ein 2D-Treiber und nach der Installation wirst du gefragt, ob ein 3D-Treiber nachinstalliert werden soll.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Januar 2009)

also für die HD3870 war keiner drauf un es wurde auch nix gefragt un Kubuntu 8.10 is doch momentan die aktuellste distribution oder?


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Januar 2009)

Kubuntu 8.10 ist die aktuellste, ja.
Aber was meinst du mit "war keiner drauf"? Wenn du Ubuntu (AMD64 auf jeden Fall, i386 hat eventuell nen Bug in dem Treiber) installiert hast, wirst du doch mit grafischer Oberfläche begrüßt. also ist ein Treiber da. Und nach dem ersten Kontakt mit dem Internet (oder etwas später, ganz genau weiß ich nicht) wirst du auch gefragt, ob du den proprietären Treiber (der von AMD direkt) installieren willst. Bei KDE kann es sein, dass du in irgendeiner Systemsteuerung selber draufklicken musst, aber generell musst du nichts von irgendeiner CD oder von irgendeiner Webseite laden oder installieren.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Januar 2009)

Sooo, also das mit Kubuntu hat soweit geklappt, ich installier grad die deutschen sprachpakete... aber irgendwie funktioniert dieser package installer net, da kam ne meldung dass irgendwas fehlt und ich deswegen damit nix installiern kann. Dann gibts noch das problem, dass er die Monitoranordnung net übernimmt... ich hab 2 Monitore und würde das bild gern auf den 2. erweitern aber er übernimmt die einstellungen net. Monitor 1 is als Absolute un Monitor 2 als right of eingestellt, trotzdem klont er das bild auf den 2. Monitor.


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn du grade was installierst, kannst du gleichzeitig nichts weiteres installieren. Mehrere Monitore einzurichten ist mittlerweile auch machbar, vor nem Jahr noch war es nicht so spaßig. Mit dem  Cathalyst Controll Center sollte es z.B. recht leicht gehen. Da habe ich grade so ne Option gesehen.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Januar 2009)

ah k

lol ich seh grad:"227 software updates are available" 
na dann weiß ich ja wozu der rechner diese nacht durchläuft xD (DSL384^^)


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Januar 2009)

Joar, es kommen meist viele Updates und die CD wird nur bei "LTS"-Versionen aktualisiert. Da gibt es dann z.B. die Version 8.04.1, nennt sich "Pointrelease". Aber die 8.10 ist schon ne gute Wahl, hab ich auf meinem Laptop.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Januar 2009)

nadann... wie siehts eigentlich mit dem f@h client aus, gibts den gpu client auch für linux? bei adept hab ich überhauptkeinen gefunden


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Januar 2009)

Den GPU-Client gibt es doch generell nur für Nvidia, oder? (Sorry bin bei Windows nicht so auf dem laufenden.) Ich weiß allerdings, dass z.B. bei Rosetta der AMD64-CPU-Client für Linux über 20% schneller arbeitet als der für Windows... Aber ich hab auch noch nichts für meine AMD-Karte gefunden, und bei der Suche bin ich nur auf einen für CUDA gestoßen. Egal für welches OS.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2009)

folding@home hat en allgemeinen GPU client, bei ati funzt nur die grafische darstellung net^^


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Januar 2009)

Hm, in den nächsten Monaten kommt ja eh OpenCL und damit wird das ganze dann eh vereinheitlicht. Dann wird es sehr schnell auch BOINC dafür geben.

(Ich freu mich schon richtig auf OpenCL. Wenn das kommt, schreib ich erst mal ne Spiele-KI dafür.)


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2009)

^^

naja BOINC unterstützt ja jetz schon CUDA aber wer brauch das schon xD


----------

